# T-Ball action at 400mm



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well almost. My wife and I went to watch our grandsons (pics #3 & #4) play ball today and I took the 30D, the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 and a 1.4x TC. That gave me 168-420mm f/4. Although I did take the converter off late in the game for some shots through the backstop, I kept it on for most of it. 

With the power to reach out and touch somebody, I moved down past the first and third base dugouts so I could shoot the baselines.

475 images in a 4 inning game! 

Here's a few of them.
Note: The last pic of the little girl with her helmet off was taken after she scored the winning run.
Mike


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

The little boy in the third picture already looks like a pro. Very nice photos,
Stringer.

My 6 yr. old grandson played his first year of T-ball last year. When I asked him if he was going to play this year, he replied, " No, I already did it."
I can`t make him understand that it is not a one time thing . But, I will have some good memories of his one season of ball.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Some cute kids and nice shots, Mike ... miss you guys!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Mike... your shots amaze me every time!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Can yo please come take some pics of my son's baseball games?? those are awesome!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Just AWESOME Mike! You have perfected the art of photography.

Trudy


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great work again Mike. #4 is wonderful. You have to be very proud of your kids and theirs. The second pic is great as well. I don't mean to offend anyone and these days it's hard for me to tell sometimes but is this picture of a little girl? Not that it matters really but his or her throwing form is really awesome for someone that age and I was just curious.
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Pics # 1,2, 4 & 5 are girls. James, that is a little girl and she plays pitcher. She is pretty good - fields her position well and throws good to. You are right, she does have good form making her throws. Definitely doesn't throw like a girl.

Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK now I am really confused. In your original post you said 3 and 4 were your grandsons. Now you say 4 is a girl. Did you mean 1,2,5, and 6 were girls???


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Confused is right, James. You are correct. The girls are 1,2,5,6.
Angelo is on second base with the smile. This is his first year to play. He just turned 4. Chris is running with the ball chasing the runner back to third base.

Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

They are all cute as can be. I just hate that they apprear to be having such a bad time.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots, as always. You sure are following the FAB ( face; action; ball ) suggestion...aren't you? 
Ha ha Rich


----------

